
Lab-Grown Human Retinas Illuminate How Eyes Develop Color Vision - ihsoj
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/lab-grown-human-retinas-illuminate-how-eyes-develop-color-vision/
======
pluma
I wonder if this means that hereditary red/green deficiency is correlated with
hypothyroidism.

As a severely green deficient individual however I'm glad there's still active
research into this. Maybe some day I'll be able to experience the full color
spectrum, not just the approximation I get with my enchroma glasses.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Years ago, someone sent me info supporting the idea that zinc deficiency
impairs vision, specifically suppressing perception of the color green.

------
ravenstine
Why, when we read articles about lab-grown human body parts, are we never
given a single photo?

~~~
HarryHirsch
It's because these "lab-grown human body parts" are in fact organoids, which
have the correct microanatomical features but do not at all look like the
full-scale organs we are used to from biology class.

~~~
anonytrary
They don't look like what laypeople would expect them to look like? All the
more reason for a photo.

